# Fishing/Florida Tattoos



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

hey guys im wondering what kind of tattoos you guys have? fishing related optional. so please post a pic and maybe the store you got it. i want to get some skin covered but still need some inspiration..


----------



## docavlee (Oct 16, 2007)

How about we make this thread a show us your TATTOO thread instead of fish/florida related? That would be cool to see the artwork of our forum members. 

:clap


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is mine within a week or so having it done. picture really doesn't show how big it is, but it was 6 1/2 hours of work. Done by Marcos, formerly at Rocwell Tattoo studio, now runs Skech1 Tattoo Studio.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *slackwolf (9/3/2008)*Here is mine within a week or so having it done. picture really doesn't show how big it is, but it was 6 1/2 hours of work. Done by Marcos, formerly at Rocwell Tattoo studio, now runs Skech1 Tattoo Studio.


Very nice......ME :nonono:nonono:nonono but to each his/hers own.


----------



## docavlee (Oct 16, 2007)

That is a nice one slackwolf :bowdown


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

nice job. i changed the description to tattoos in gneral.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

fergie you have seen mine on the left arm all my work was done by travis at pensacola ink. if your interested i'll introduce you to him. i'll post a pic of them later. hope your doing well, been along time. bob


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a hawaiian fish hook on the top of my foot, it needs a touchup though, some of the color faded...

I've a friend that has an awesome ship tatooed on his stomach by Rocwell. I'll see if I can get a pic

Linda


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

i have 12 total


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

not fishing related, but my favorite tat that I have


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I prefer the enduring pain of the ex-wife to those ... sorry guys... never seen the point of self-mutilation.

I do however every once and a while..... cut myself shaving.


----------



## 1923 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've never seen the point in sticking my foot in my mouth just to prove that I can.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep, and they want you to pay money for that too.


----------

